# Has to be one of u ND guys



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Has to be ND guy.......


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

My guess would be a muskie fisherman in Minnesota or Wisconsin. Looks like he's trolling with a pretty heavy duty baitcasting outfit.

Those guys take being hardcore to a level we Dakotans have yet to see when it comes to fishing.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It's gotta be USALX50 trolling for muskies!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ive been out in weather like that. only i was icefishing


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like fall/spring fishing on the rainy.


----------

